# Help with puppy fighting



## meloww (May 14, 2014)

Hello! This is my first post on the forums (even though I have been reading them like a bible since getting my little one).

I would like to know if anyone can help me with regards to puppy (play) fighting.

Willow is my 9 week old puppy cockapoo (working cocker x mini poodle), she is a wonderful laid-back, highly sociable, loyal girl who has settled in amazingly (except for cries at night, which we're working on).

She has met my friends Boxer puppy about 3 times. He is extremely energetic and jumps (boxes) at everything. They play nice for a while, tails wagging etc. then it starts to escalate and it turns hostile with teeth and growling snapping. He is very dominant over her and will stand over her with a confident stance when she's lay down or sat down. When she tries to get away he will pounce on her and she will start to growl. Then if she wants some time out she will come over to me and lie down, but he will stand pawing her, barking and clambering all over her. She tried to go for a wee and half way through he ran up and pounced on her and made her fall over, then she gets aggressive again. Even down to her taking a drink, he barges her out of the way and then he starts drinking...she'll growl & walk away, then he will then chase her and knock her over again.

She's such a friendly dog, who wants to play, but also needs her time out and some personal space which the Boxer puppy doesn't seem to be understanding, no matter how times she tells him. Willow plays lovely with our cat (he is a huge Maine ****). They both communicate well and know when to give each other time out.

I'm not saying she's the perfect 'playmate' as we need to work on her biting, but I can't help but worry that playing with her new boxer 'pal' is bringing out an aggressive side to her which I don't want her to link with all other dogs she will meet.

My friend says that we just need to leave them to be dogs and fight it out, but I'm starting to get frustrated and annoyed myself. Is this purely a dominance thing? Has anybody experienced something similar and if so could provide some advice?

Thank you,

From a very worried new mum, Melanie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Play is only play if it is even and both pups wish to play so if your pup is coming away the other should be held back and yours allowed to choose when to end the game, otherwise it can easily become bullying.

Having said that pups will often play really roughly with plenty of growling, teeth and rolling around. For the benefit of both pups I would be supervising and when one appears to have had enough split them and see if both are keen to continue with the game if one would prefer to finish it then they should be allowed to.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two when they were puppies would be like that. My boy seemed especially aggressive and frankly half my pictures of them when they were young is when one is standing over the other. So the problem is the boxer plays like a boxer and your poo is not a boxer. Sounds like your girl tries to get away and he doesn't let her. Also not okay in my book about knocking her down when peeing. Her correcting him will be much faster than you trying to correct him. If you are worried about her, get her to play and socialized with other dogs so she isn't scared of dogs (that's what I think makes dogs aggressive). Here's a great article about play fighting that I found. As puppies, the signs aren't as obvious but the behaviors, such as going back for mor, are pretty clear. 

http://thebark.com/content/your-dogs-rough-play-appropriate




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would definitely give them both a little bit of time out when it looks a bit too much for her, it won't be long before she grows a bit and can give as good as she gets, it would be good for her to mix with some other dogs too. It is good that you are not picking her up when he gets a bit rough but it does sound as if she wants an occasional break.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think you should trust your instincts. It sounds like your friend's boxer puppy is being too rough with your pup. Your friend should take more control over her puppy. Your puppy has no one to defend her but you and in my opinion you should intervene when she looks like she has had enough. Boxers are very strong and are solid muscle. My vet said to watch bigger dogs when mine were little as she had some puppies cockerpoo size come in with broken legs due to over exhuberant play by bigger and stronger dogs. Personally I would find a puppy of a more similar size to play with. Good luck!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I think you should trust your instincts. It sounds like your friend's boxer puppy is being too rough with your pup. Your friend should take more control over her puppy. Your puppy has no one to defend her but you and in my opinion you should intervene when she looks like she has had enough. Boxers are very strong and are solid muscle. My vet said to watch bigger dogs when mine were little as she had some puppies cockerpoo size come in with broken legs due to over exhuberant play by bigger and stronger dogs. Personally I would find a puppy of a more similar size to play with. Good luck!


Just to add a bit a weight to what Tess said, Our Poppy loves playing with other dogs but she was knocked over by an over exhuberant young Lab. It meant her no harm but she came back to us unable to put weight on her back leg. Just a sprain but trips to the vet and a week of keeping a hi-energy poo cooped up followed.


----------



## meloww (May 14, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Play is only play if it is even and both pups wish to play so if your pup is coming away the other should be held back and yours allowed to choose when to end the game, otherwise it can easily become bullying.
> 
> Having said that pups will often play really roughly with plenty of growling, teeth and rolling around. For the benefit of both pups I would be supervising and when one appears to have had enough split them and see if both are keen to continue with the game if one would prefer to finish it then they should be allowed to.


Thank you everyone for your help, I really appreciate it.

So, my friend has realised that Buster the boxer (quite appropriately named) is quite pushy in everything, not just play now and he needs a lot of dominance on her part. She's been a lot stronger with him and we've been letting them play and stepping in when needs be and he's learning. Willow is much happier and is giving as good as she gets. They even took a nap together, although you could tell Buster was trying everything in his power not to jump on her until he eventually gave up staring at her intently and napped. He also met some other dogs the other day on a walk and was polite. Willow will be ready for her first walk in a weeks time and I have no worries about her now.

We feel a lot more in control and happier, so thank you for your advice.
The link from Lexi&Beemer was fantastic too!

Ps. sorry for the late reply, I couldn't figure out how to reply, but got it now


----------

